# Wire shelves in cage...what to do?



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

If I get a cage with wire shelves, what should I cover them with? My 2 girls currently live in a single critter nation at school and I'm looking at a You & Me Rat Manor Habitat from Petco as a weekend retreat to keep at my house. That way I don't have to go back to the school on the weekend to play and feed or drag that SCN home. What do you do about wire shelves? I read they weren't good for ratties feet. I want them comfortable and safe while at my house.


----------



## iloveme88999 (Aug 5, 2015)

You could just cover it with fleece. Sometimes bath mats could work. Personally I would probably use cardboard and cover that with fleece, and then change the cardboard out after a while or when it gets stinky.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

When I used a cage with wire shelves, I went to Home Depot and bought their cheapest stick on vinyl floor tiles, cut them to fit and stuck them to the wire shelves. They worked very well, didn't cost much and I replaced them as needed.


----------



## StonerGirlandHerRatties (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to have the same issue, what i did was get a plastic folder, making sure the edges arent sharp (duck tape wrapped around helps also) place it over the wire shelves and simply used bulldog clips to secure the two together making a wipeable comfy surface for the rats, it can be removed easy to be cleaned or replaces also


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

To be honest I just took them out. The cage is still structurally fine without the shelves, but you really don't need to do anything to them but give them a regular cleaning. Wire shelves don't cause bumblefoot unless the are dirty. I personally prefer to replace the shelves with hammocks and ledges and other fun stuff, like dog ropes.


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks y'all. I have some ideas now.


----------

